# How far from collar



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

How far down from the colar do you usually put on the transfer?3 fingers or 5 fingers


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I do 3 or 4 fingers down


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> I do 3 or 4 fingers down


do u own the tee square it . measure from it 3 or 4 inch down depends on shirt size too. this is why this tool is so great, u don't have to guess anymore.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

everybody hands and fingers r not the same size.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

no . . I don't have the Tsquare . . but could have use it this pass week -- it was my first time doing black golf shirt (front and back) with plastisol transfers . . boooooooooooy was I intimidated at first

Diane


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> no . . I don't have the Tsquare . . but could have use it this pass week -- it was my first time doing black golf shirt (front and back) with plastisol transfers . . boooooooooooy was I intimidated at first
> 
> Diane


it will save u a lot of time in production i tell u.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dodank said:


> everybody hands and fingers r not the same size.


Despite that, it's amazing how often I hold my hand up to a shirt someone else printed and it's four fingers from the collar. 1cm is a big looking difference in hand width, but not in print placement.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I normally go 3 inches down from the collar. I also use a www.teesquareit.com for all my placements. this tool will save you time and money in the long run. Good luck. ....JB


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Doris,

As always there can be several factors to consider, is it going on the front or the back? The size of the design, is it a single row of letters or a full page image? The size of the shirt, usually with small shirts they will be placed a little closer to the collar, extra large and up shirts, a little lower. The important thing to remember is, if you have a run of shirts is to keep them all uniform. 

There are many aids available to assist you in the placement of your transfer, from your fingers, a simple ruler, clear templates with lines on them that you can get at a craft stores. One of our members (badalou) has designed a T Square that works very well *www.teesquareit.com** . *I have all of these items and they have been most helpful in achieving proper alignment of the image on the shirt.

Ah, back to that finger thing, I use 3 or 4 depending on the above factors.

Good luck on your T-shirts.

Bill M


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

here is a photo..


----------

